# BootCamp help



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got a new 13in MacBook Pro, and need help with BootCamp to install Windows 7 so I can use it for my programming classes I am taking this semester.

Is it basically like dual booting?
Can I install from a USB stick or do I have to have the CD?

Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Various methods found here:

You might need a Win 7 DVD or you can use a USB drive, I have no experience with that method.

I'm not sure about a separate Product Key, I think it depends on using a Parallel install or not....

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...n/thread/fa45ea23-b34d-42e6-b04f-374e08285aeb

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3986

This should help> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...nning-in/2776e788-9c39-422c-b871-54caa022e177


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Bootcamp is dual booting.

All the Bootcamp process does is safely resize your internal HFS formatted hard drive to add a Windows partition and possibly creates a DVD with the drivers Windows will need once it is installed.

Yes you can boot from the Windows DVD or from an installer on a USB medium.
If you are asking if you can run Windows 7 via a usb drive, apparently you can but it is not an easy task.

Byteman is right in that Windows will see your hardware has changed and want to update your hardware profile based on your profile.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Headrush said:


> Bootcamp is dual booting.
> 
> All the Bootcamp process does is safely resize your internal HFS formatted hard drive to add a Windows partition and possibly creates a DVD with the drivers Windows will need once it is installed.
> 
> ...


Okay but when I am on bootcamp it is asking for a disc that has Windows 7 on it. I have a USB that has Windows 7 on it but it doesn't let me select it.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

JSho24 said:


> Okay but when I am on bootcamp it is asking for a disc that has Windows 7 on it. I have a USB that has Windows 7 on it but it doesn't let me select it.
> 
> Am I missing something?


You haven't stated which version of Bootcamp you are using, but when you run bootcamp assistant, it can do three things.

1) Download Windows drivers needed and burn a drivers DVD
2) Repartition space for Windows
3) Restart the computer and begin installation. (Hence why it is asking for the DVD)

Just choose make the driver DVD and partition features and than quit bootcamp assistant. Than restart the computer and hold the option key as it boots. You should get the boot screen where you can now choose your USB media and start the Windows installation.


----------



## JSho24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Headrush said:


> You haven't stated which version of Bootcamp you are using, but when you run bootcamp assistant, it can do three things.
> 
> 1) Download Windows drivers needed and burn a drivers DVD
> 2) Repartition space for Windows
> ...


I am using version 4.0.1 it says.

When I open Bootcamp the only options I get are:

1. Create Windows install disk (you need a USB flash drive or CD) - But it is greyed out so I can't select it.

2. Download the latest Windows Support software from Apple

3. Install Windows 7

#2 and #3 are selectable but #1 is greyed out.

When I hit continue after #2 and #3 are checked, it downloads for awhile, and then asks me to insert my Windows 7 CD.

Where would I go to be able to make the drive CD you speak of?

EDIT: I went ahead and unselected #3 and kept #2 selected, and it is now making a Windows driver CD. So after this if I have the USB plugged in, turn off my computer, turn it on, hold OPTION key down it will give me the option to install Windows on the new partition?

EDIT 2: Got the disc with the drivers all set up, but now how do I boot from the USB? Bootcamp wont even let me make a separate partition because it can't detect the Windows 7 installer disc. And when I restart my computer and hold OPTION down, my main HD (Macintosh) and my RECOVERY hard drive are the only 2 that pop up, no USB.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

JSho24 said:


> Bootcamp wont even let me make a separate partition because it can't detect the Windows 7 installer disc. .


You can use /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility to partition your HD to make a partition to install Windows onto.
(It's non-destructive)

This link might help: 






JSho24 said:


> And when I restart my computer and hold OPTION down, my main HD (Macintosh) and my RECOVERY hard drive are the only 2 that pop up, no USB.


Are you sure the Windows installed on that HD is a bootable copy of the installer?
Is it a OEM system specific version?
How did you get it onto the HD?

If the HD was properly made and is bootable, it will appear when you hold option on boot.


----------

